# Duel Live Buffers



## FlBillsfan (Apr 23, 2008)

I just got the July issue of Access Mag. On Pg19 KNOW-IT-ALL, It says DIRECTV'S DOUBLEPLAY. It says to press the down arrow to start storing up to 90 min. of live TV on each of your HDDVR's 2 tuners. Then press the down arrow to switch between the tuners. Well I tried it, but it does not work. Hopefully SOON?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Maybe the dual tuners are Dueling and that's why yours aren't working.


----------



## FlBillsfan (Apr 23, 2008)

I don't know if you are trying to be funny (you're not) Are you telling me you have DLB?


----------



## Mertzen (Dec 8, 2006)

At this time Doubleplay aka DLB is not available in the National Release of the software yet, be patient.


----------



## jasonki32 (Jan 29, 2008)

I believe that is a feature that will be implemented in the near future.


----------



## FlBillsfan (Apr 23, 2008)

jasonki32 said:


> I believe that is a feature that will be implemented in the near future.


Since it was featured in the July issue of Access Mag by Directv, I would expect it to be implemented sometime in July.


----------



## FaderMD (Jun 13, 2009)

FlBillsfan said:


> I just got the July issue of Access Mag. On Pg19 KNOW-IT-ALL, It says DIRECTV'S DOUBLEPLAY. It says to press the down arrow to start storing up to 90 min. of live TV on each of your HDDVR's 2 tuners. Then press the down arrow to switch between the tuners. Well I tried it, but it does not work. Hopefully SOON?


I just read the same thing in the newest magazine. If it's not working i think it should be working very soon. I'd think within the next couple days. I mean, why print it in the company guide/magazine without making it work? It'd be a call center nightmare!


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

FaderMD said:


> I just read the same thing in the newest magazine. If it's not working i think it should be working very soon. I'd think within the next couple days. I mean, why print it in the company guide/magazine without making it work? It'd be a call center nightmare!


I wouldn't go that far. Print materials like magazines have a pretty good lead time. There may have been some snags along the way in the development of any given feature delaying the release. Now if they waited until a feature was released nationally, it may be 2 or 3 months before the general public finds out about the feature other than by accident or word of mouth.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

FlBillsfan said:


> I don't know if you are trying to be funny (you're not) Are you telling me you have DLB?


All attempted humorous posts aside, that feature hasn't been released yet. If you are looking for some more information, surf through this sub forum http://www.dbstalk.com/forumdisplay.php?f=171.

As Mertzen points out, not yet.


----------



## TigersFanJJ (Feb 17, 2006)

FlBillsfan said:


> I don't know if you are trying to be funny (you're not) Are you telling me you have DLB?


I don't know, I thought it was pretty funny. Especially since this exact same thing was discussed less than a week before your post. A quick search found that thread here.


----------



## mthompso105 (Mar 21, 2007)

FlBillsfan said:


> I don't know if you are trying to be funny (you're not) Are you telling me you have DLB?


I laughed but then again, I step on sidewalk cracks.


----------



## Jon J (Apr 22, 2002)

FlBillsfan said:


> I don't know if you are trying to be funny...


I thought it was amusing. Your two tuners are fighting it out (dueling) rather than working together (dual). :hurah:


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

FlBillsfan said:


> I don't know if you are trying to be funny (you're not) Are you telling me you have DLB?


Well you did title this thread "Duel Live Buffers", not Dual so...

But like others have said, soon. But not necessarily in July.


----------



## mx6bfast (Nov 8, 2006)

FlBillsfan said:


> Since it was featured in the July issue of Access Mag by Directv, I would expect it to be implemented sometime in July.


Yesterday was June 30th. Based on your first post it wouldn't have been activated yet if you thought sometime in July right?

I am ready for this feature to work. If it is 90 minutes worth that is a pleasant surprise.


----------



## FlBillsfan (Apr 23, 2008)

mx6bfast said:


> Yesterday was June 30th. Based on your first post it wouldn't have been activated yet if you thought sometime in July right?
> 
> I am ready for this feature to work. If it is 90 minutes worth that is a pleasant surprise.


I posted on the day I got the magazine. It is the July issue. Call me CRAZY but I would think Direct TV would have a feature they are advertising to actually be implimented & working when I read about it in their magazine.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

FlBillsfan said:


> I posted on the day I got the magazine. It is the July issue. Call me CRAZY but I would think Direct TV would have a feature they are advertising to actually be implimented & working when I read about it in their magazine.


I think there's a reasonable assumption that content in a magazine dated for a future month is not necessarily available in the month in which the magazine was received. I mean, if you flipped through that magazine in June and randomly picked a program from a listing, would you have expected it to be available to you ... in June? You wouldn't, and no one else would either, because the magazine is delivered in advance.

Since it's now July, the only question is, do you expect the new feature to be available on day 1, or is any date in July acceptable? Each person will have their own take on this, but I think in the future DIRECTV could avoid confusion by simply throwing a big old, "*Coming Soon!*" banner across the ad. Then it works for June, or July, or even August if a planned delivery date slips ...


----------



## MLBurks (Dec 16, 2005)

Drew2k said:


> I think there's a reasonable assumption that content in a magazine dated for a future month is not necessarily available in the month in which the magazine was received. I mean, if you flipped through that magazine in June and randomly picked a program from a listing, would you have expected it to be available to you ... in June? You wouldn't, and no one else would either, because the magazine is delivered in advance.


When I get a magazine in the mail and see an advertisement with no "coming soon" but advertises as if it is current, I would expect it to be live now. This is not like looking at the programming grid for sometime in July and thinking it is available June 30th. Programs in the grid are listed under a certain day and time. Advertisements are not. We went through this several months ago when The Weather Channel's "Local on the 8's" were advertised.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

MLBurks said:


> We went through this several months ago when The Weather Channel's "Local on the 8's" were advertised.


Ah, so then you're aware that an advertisement is not the same as "available now".


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

If you have been with D* as long as I have, you will understand that marketing and engineering/product development/programming/finance/pick any department don't talk to each other.:lol:


----------



## gregjones (Sep 20, 2007)

MLBurks said:


> When I get a magazine in the mail and see an advertisement with no "coming soon" but advertises as if it is current, I would expect it to be live now. This is not like looking at the programming grid for sometime in July and thinking it is available June 30th. Programs in the grid are listed under a certain day and time. Advertisements are not. We went through this several months ago when The Weather Channel's "Local on the 8's" were advertised.


And yet some of us did not learn too much from the experience. Look at a press release. They always state that there are forward-looking statements that represent the likely state of a company and/or product at a given time in the future.

You can choose to be irritated and offended (which will do absolutely no good) or you can choose to see this as a sign of a feature that will be implemented in the very short term. This is development, in which I have a great deal of experience. Development takes time and testing. They have to roll this out to an audience and see how it behaves in the wild. Now, you can get a product that fails tomorrow or one that works much better in two weeks.

Pressure of this type results in one thing: DirecTV not telling you anything until it already happened. I would not blame them.


----------



## gregjones (Sep 20, 2007)

Herdfan said:


> If you have been with D* as long as I have, you will understand that marketing and engineering/product development/programming/finance/pick any department don't talk to each other.:lol:


Well, the marketing department probably asked development for an estimate two months ago when the magazine went to press. Development could have easily said "in July" and that resulted in it being in the July magazine.

This time gap is why many people (myself included) do not buy print magazines. Why pay for what was relevant weeks ago?


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

gregjones said:


> And yet some of us did not learn too much from the experience. Look at a press release. They always state that there are forward-looking statements that represent the likely state of a company and/or product at a given time in the future.
> 
> You can choose to be irritated and offended (which will do absolutely no good) or you can choose to see this as a sign of a feature that will be implemented in the very short term. This is development, in which I have a great deal of experience. Development takes time and testing. They have to roll this out to an audience and see how it behaves in the wild. Now, you can get a product that fails tomorrow or one that works much better in two weeks.
> 
> Pressure of this type results in one thing: DirecTV not telling you anything until it already happened. I would not blame them.


All they had to do is add a disclaimer heading & call it "planned future features" & there wouldnt be a problem.

That way it shows its in the works but doesnt give a specific date.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

It's a magazine, stuff happens.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Herdfan said:


> If you have been with D* as long as I have, you will understand that marketing and engineering/product development/programming/finance/pick any department don't talk to each other.:lol:


True of virtually any company....As far as the magazine is concerned, you know the scoop, its not here yet, apparently it was planned to go live this month, but they still have about 28 days...


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

CCarncross said:


> True of virtually any company....As far as the magazine is concerned, you know the scoop, its not here yet, apparently it was planned to go live this month, but they still have about 28 days...


Exactly. July's not over yet.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

If the worst crime DirecTV's marketing department ever did was to be off a month or so on the release of a new feature in their own house publication I think the FTC and most of the state Attorney Generals would have been quite a bit happier.

I would never want DirecTV to rush software...the results could lead to what people who acquired the HR20 in 2006 and 2007 went through.


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

Ken S said:


> I would never want DirecTV to rush software...the results could lead to what people who acquired the HR20 in 1996 and 1997 went through.


HR20 in 1996 and 1997?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

David MacLeod said:


> HR20 in 1996 and 1997?


 Better get the FTC and most of the state Attorney Generals after Ken S :lol:


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

David MacLeod said:


> HR20 in 1996 and 1997?


ahh well, it was early and I haven't had much sleep 2006 and 2007 are the correct years.


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

Ken S said:


> ahh well, it was early and I haven't had much sleep 2006 and 2007 are the correct years.


thought maybe you did some time travel


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

David MacLeod said:


> thought maybe you did some time travel


I wish...I wonder if anyone would suspect anything when I won the lottery 10 straight weeks.


----------



## jeffshoaf (Jun 17, 2006)

Ken S said:


> I wish...I wonder if anyone would suspect anything when I won the lottery 10 straight weeks.


Not if you share...


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

jeffshoaf said:


> Not if you share...


ehh easier to just go back in time some more and make the suspicious folks not appear  (I've been watching too many Star Trek episodes).


----------



## jasonblair (Sep 5, 2006)

FlBillsfan said:


> I don't know if you are trying to be funny (you're not) Are you telling me you have DLB?


I also thought it was funny! When DirecTV implements DLB, I think they should rename Tuner 1 "Alexander Hamilton" and Tuner 2 "Aaron Burr."

"771 - No signal from Alexander Hamilton."


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

jasonblair said:


> I also thought it was funny! When DirecTV implements DLB, I think they should rename Tuner 1 "Alexander Hamilton" and Tuner 2 "Aaron Burr."
> 
> "771 - No signal from Alexander Hamilton."


Ba-Dum-Bump-Crash. 

Mike


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

DirecTV advertising of their "features"???

Their ads say "DirecTV DVR Scheduler is available on ANY computer or cell phone". So why does it STILL not work on my Nextel i605?? Duhh!!


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

ThomasM said:


> DirecTV advertising of their "features"???
> 
> Their ads say "DirecTV DVR Scheduler is available on ANY computer or cell phone". So why does it STILL not work on my Nextel i605?? Duhh!!


The i605 has a web browser?


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

Ken S said:


> ehh easier to just go back in time some more and make the suspicious folks not appear  (I've been watching too many Star Trek episodes).


that didn't work for me on the grassy knoll, but I digress.


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

ThomasM said:


> DirecTV advertising of their "features"???
> 
> Their ads say "DirecTV DVR Scheduler is available on ANY computer or cell phone". So why does it STILL not work on my Nextel i605?? Duhh!!


Doesn't work on my Mattel Intellivision computer either. Think we should sue?


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

Ken S said:


> Doesn't work on my Mattel Intellivision computer either. Think we should sue?


It's working on my ATARI 800. But with the 300baud modem it is really sloooooooooooooow.


----------



## kpantz (Jan 7, 2009)

ATARI said:


> It's working on my ATARI 800. But with the 300baud modem it is really sloooooooooooooow.


Oh, so it works faster than on a traditional browser and broadband connection? That's awesome.

:rimshot:


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Folks, let's head a little closer to the topic, ok? 

Thanks.


----------



## gordon1fan (Jun 27, 2007)

Seems to me this thread as got off topic. Does anyone really know when DIRECTV will add dual live buffers?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

gordon1fan said:


> Does anyone really know when DIRECTV will add dual live buffers?


 I'll let you know right after I pick the winning lottery numbers.

[It will be here when DirecTV thinks it's ready]


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

No, but there has been some suggestion that they will, and probably not too long from now.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

gordon1fan said:


> Seems me this thread as got off topic. Does anyone really know when DIRECTV will add dual live buffers?


I don't think anyone here can answer that question.

If anyone know I don't think they're going to say; not even DirecTV is gonna say until the firmware is streaming. 

Mike


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

FlBillsfan said:


> I just got the July issue of Access Mag. On Pg19 KNOW-IT-ALL, It says DIRECTV'S DOUBLEPLAY. It says to press the down arrow to start storing up to 90 min. of live TV on each of your HDDVR's 2 tuners. Then press the down arrow to switch between the tuners. Well I tried it, but it does not work. Hopefully SOON?





gordon1fan said:


> Seems me this thread as got off topic. Does anyone really know when DIRECTV will add dual live buffers?


----------



## Que (Apr 15, 2006)

Still talking about it...


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Winks and smilies aside, none of us know when Dual Live Buffers will be released nationally. The ad gives us something to look forward to, though, doesn't it?


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> Winks and smilies aside, none of us know when Dual Live Buffers will be released nationally. The ad gives us something to look forward to, though, doesn't it?


Not me, but I'm thinking I'm one of the few who doesn't readily use a feature like this.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

I called the VP of CS's office and they dont know anything about it or a software release. He kept referring to the Tivo coming out next year.


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

smiddy said:


> Not me, but I'm thinking I'm one of the few who doesn't readily use a feature like this.


I admit I don't think about it. But then I've got 9 tuners plus an OTA DVR on the PC. :lol:


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

smiddy said:


> Not me, but I'm thinking I'm one of the few who doesn't readily use a feature like this.


There are alot of times that I change the channel and then go back and forget that the buffer is gone. This would help alot. I will learn to use it even more when NFL Sunday Ticket gets here.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

joshjr said:


> There are alot of times that I change the channel and then go back and forget that the buffer is gone.


Every time I change channels, my mental buffer dumps, so I'm not sure how useful this would be for me.


----------



## morgantown (Nov 16, 2005)

Between NFLST, Redzone channel, and dual live buffers (a.k.a. DLB), all I can say is BRILLIANT! 

Although by week 8 or 9 I'm over it...


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> Every time I change channels, my mental buffer dumps, so I'm not sure how useful this would be for me.


LOL!!!


----------



## chadbrandt (Jul 8, 2009)

I asked a CSR today when Double Play would be available nationally while they were working on some other issues for me and his reply was "We can't guarantee which model of receiver the installer will bring. But you might be able to get the Double Play at a retailer like Best Buy." LoL. After I explained it was advertised in Access and was a software feature and not a receiver model, they stated exactly what has been stated in this thread, "We don't get information from Marketing." I thanked him and told him I would just be patient.


----------



## mx6bfast (Nov 8, 2006)

chadbrandt said:


> I asked a CSR today when Double Play would be available nationally while they were working on some other issues for me and his reply was "We can't guarantee which model of receiver the installer will bring. But you might be able to get the Double Play at a retailer like Best Buy." LoL. After I explained it was advertised in Access and was a software feature and not a receiver model, they stated exactly what has been stated in this thread, "We don't get information from Marketing." I thanked him and told him I would just be patient.


That's an awesome story. Kinda surprised he didn't try to sell you Playboy.


----------



## Que (Apr 15, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> No, but there has been some suggestion that they will, and probably not too long from now.


Are we there yet?

Are we there yet?

How much longer?

Are we there yet?


----------



## RCY (Nov 17, 2005)

Que said:


> Are we there yet?
> 
> Are we there yet?
> 
> ...


I'd wait and see what the actual implemented capability is before celebrating...


----------



## luckydob (Oct 2, 2006)

VAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAaaaaPORware.

Carrot and stick...here is something....not the actual something, but a hint. Keep following. Yes, there you go...follow the carrot.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Mertzen said:


> At this time Doubleplay aka DLB is not available in the National Release of the software yet, be patient.





luckydob said:


> VAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAaaaaPORware.
> 
> Carrot and stick...here is something....not the actual something, but a hint. Keep following. Yes, there you go...follow the carrot.


As Mertzen stated, it is not available in the National Release yet. Be patient and don't start making sly remarks.

- Merg


----------



## luckydob (Oct 2, 2006)

sly or not...it's perception...and perception is usually reality. I call them as I see them. If it's in a DirecTV mag, then what would you call it if not available nationally? The DLB thing has been a stick in their side for years now. To announce it, but not release it in a publication is poor.

Stick/Carrot. If it applies, I'll use it.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

luckydob said:


> sly or not...it's perception...and perception is usually reality. I call them as I see them. If it's in a DirecTV mag, then what would you call it if not available nationally? The DLB thing has been a stick in their side for years now. To announce it, but not release it in a publication is poor.
> 
> Stick/Carrot. If it applies, I'll use it.


I'd hardly call it vaporware.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I remind our members who may be testing "Cutting Edge" software, that the rules still apply and that infractions may be issued even for teasing and insinuation. 

Thank you.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Is the meaning of "carrot and stick" obscure or otherwise not well known? 

Perhaps it would be worth looking up, as the ad in the magazine may be perceived as the carrot, but I'm absolutely unclear on (and not convinced that there is) the stick...


----------



## zudy (Jul 23, 2009)

Relax all, you have been waiting this long what is alittle longer going to hurt.


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

Drew2k said:


> Is the meaning of "carrot and stick" obscure or otherwise not well known?
> 
> Perhaps it would be worth looking up, as the ad in the magazine may be perceived as the carrot, but I'm absolutely unclear on (and not convinced that there is) the stick...


I took it to mean a carrot hanging from a stick that was just out of reach.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

smiddy said:


> Not me, but I'm thinking I'm one of the few who doesn't readily use a feature like this.


I doubt I'll have much use for it, but I do like it being there for hard core football fans....they will love it!

Speaking of football, if I were to guess, I'd expect the feature to be in a NR before the NFL season starts, perhaps even during pre-season sometime. After all, the most popular use of DLB is for football.

Be patient, it is coming and is in a much better state than "vaporware".


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Well if that don't beat all ... indeed it was worth looking up the analogy!


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

luckydob said:


> sly or not...it's perception...and perception is usually reality. I call them as I see them. If it's in a DirecTV mag, then what would you call it if not available nationally? The DLB thing has been a stick in their side for years now. To announce it, but not release it in a publication is poor.
> 
> I have to agree looks like a DirecTV Oopsee! To me.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Jhon69 said:


> luckydob said:
> 
> 
> > sly or not...it's perception...and perception is usually reality. I call them as I see them. If it's in a DirecTV mag, then what would you call it if not available nationally? The DLB thing has been a stick in their side for years now. *To announce it, but not release it in a publication is poor.*
> ...


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Jhon69 said:


> luckydob said:
> 
> 
> > sly or not...it's perception...and perception is usually reality. I call them as I see them. If it's in a DirecTV mag, then what would you call it if not available nationally? The DLB thing has been a stick in their side for years now. To announce it, but not release it in a publication is poor.
> ...


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

BubblePuppy said:


> Jhon69 said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe Directv plans to release DLB in the next issue of the mag.
> ...


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

Jhon69 said:


> BubblePuppy said:
> 
> 
> > You maybe just joking but it maybe the correct answer we will just have to wait and see.Just hope it does not take until September.
> ...


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

hasan said:


> I doubt I'll have much use for it, but I do like it being there for hard core football fans....they will love it!
> 
> Speaking of football, if I were to guess, I'd expect the feature to be in a NR before the NFL season starts, perhaps even during pre-season sometime. After all, the most popular use of DLB is for football.
> 
> Be patient, it is coming and is in a much better state than "vaporware".


Oh, please forgive me if I implied that I wouldn't want a feature like this, especially for hard core fanatics (this is the real term folks, so don't be offended, a fan is short for fanatic) of most sports. I'm stuck on one team per sports season myself, but I can imagine others swapping between buffers like there is no tomorrow understand their fantasy sports teams implications as they unfold during (real) game play. I can see that DLB would be very popular.


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

joshjr said:


> September would be fine with me. Thats when the regular season for the NFL starts. I would love it to be working by then.


+1


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

smiddy said:


> fantasy sports teams implications


BINGO!


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

ATARI said:


> +1


 Originally Posted by Jhon69 View Post

September would be fine with me. Thats when the regular season for the NFL starts. I would love it to be working by then.

This is not my post.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

Jhon69 said:


> Originally Posted by Jhon69 View Post
> 
> September would be fine with me. Thats when the regular season for the NFL starts. I would love it to be working by then.
> 
> This is not my post.


He probably manually built that quote and typed the wrong name or did a manual edit that caused.


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

Jhon69 said:


> Originally Posted by Jhon69 View Post
> 
> September would be fine with me. Thats when the regular season for the NFL starts. I would love it to be working by then.
> 
> This is not my post.


If you look on the previous page, there is a jhon69 quote tag hanging at the beginning of a bunch of posts. I manually deleted joshjr instead of yours. I have now fixed it.

Cheers!


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

ATARI said:


> If you look on the previous page, there is a jhon69 quote tag hanging at the beginning of a bunch of posts. I manually deleted joshjr instead of yours. I have now fixed it.
> 
> Cheers!


Thanks!.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

ATARI said:


> BINGO!


Ok, so let's see if you have the right numbers. :lol:

I suspect that others who're into the betting of sports teams would also find this option highly useful too.


----------

